# Netflix, Youtube, Plex - Not Working



## Afreese (Feb 3, 2016)

I just bought a Bolt through Tivo, I am upgrading from a Premier 4. I got it last night plugged it in and Tivo did it's thing of downloading an update. I was able to bet my channel listing for my Digital Antenna, Everything looked great! Then...I can't seem to use any of the apps. 

Plex shows me the videos I have, but when I try to play one it just goes to a blank screen

Netflix opens and I can log in and see the Netflix menu, then it hangs at either 25% or 99%

Youtube look like it's going to play, I get a menu and when try to play I get the video title then a black screen with the progress bar moving like I am watching a video.

I have tried skipping ahead 30 sec, I have tried a different HDMI port, I have tried to set the Tivo in a different video format ( 1080p,720p, Etc) to no avail.

Now the real fun part, when I dump out of the app all my channels are gone, I can no longer watch TV. I am getting a V58 error message. After I reboot the Tivo I get my TV channels back

I am plugged in wired and am not using a CableCard....

I called Tivo last night and they had me reset my tivo several times and connect to the service several times and still nothing. The last step the rep said was to let the Tivo "sync" overnight and to try again this morning.

Nope. Anyone have a suggestion?


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

Make a few forced connections to make sure you are on latest software, restart your TiVo, and wait a day or 2 to let everything get settled.


----------



## Afreese (Feb 3, 2016)

I did several forced connections.

can I ask tho. Is it normal to have to wait a while for the apps to work?


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

Afreese said:


> I did several forced connections.
> 
> can I ask tho. Is it normal to have to wait a while for the apps to work?


My guess is no, not sure if I used apps within a day or 2 of setting up my current Bolt (December), but TiVo has had some issues with many things recently including getting some Roamio OTA users up and running (took 2 days for some) and many have had issues with apps with last major software update (they have released patches which is why I said do some forced connection and a reboot). After a day or 2 is they still do not work would then call support.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

yes


----------



## Afreese (Feb 3, 2016)

Ok. When you say forced connections you mean the "connect to tivo service" right. I just want to make sure u am doing it right.

Jrtroo- how long did you have to wait?

Thanks for your advice guys.


----------

